# Merry Christmas from Lola and Buster



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I went yesterday and picked up the pups picture with Santa.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That's so cute! Mine would bite Santa unfortunantly.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine don't bite but you can see they weren't thrilled with it at all. I took them to the dog park for an hour right before I took them to get the pictures done. That helped take the edge off a bit.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

How adorable!!!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cute! My boxer would be licking him to death, my westie would be climbing all over him, and my poodle would be trembling uncontrollably in fear. Sigh...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cute. I took mine once and they were like yours, I had to sit by the photographer so they would look at him. All they did was stare at me and Santa had to hold them by the collars.

And the dogs I have now well I don't think it would go well sadly.


----------

